# Acorn squash stuffed with pears, apples, cranberries and pecans



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 acorn squash
1 cup dried cranberries
2 pears ripe, yet firm to the touch
4 tbslp of unsalted butter
4 tsp of finely chopped peeled ginger
1 cup coarsely chopped pecans
4 tsp light brown sugar
2 tsp balsamic vinegar
1/2 tsp kosher salt plus more as needed

Cut thin slices from both ends of squash and discard slices. Halve squash through the middle, not stem ends and scrape out and discard seeds and strings. Place halves cut sides down in large roasting pan or use two if needs be and fill pan or pans with aprox 1/4 inch of water. Bake at 325 degs on center rack until flesh is very tender when pierced with a sharp knife, 50-60 mins. Remove pan from oven and set aside. Place cranberries in small bowl and cover with boiling water to soften for about 5 mins. Drain well and pat dry. Peel pears, quarter and remove cores. Cut into 1/2 inch dice. Heat 2 tblsp of butter in large heavy skillet over medium heat. When hot, add oears and saute stirring until pears are just softened and slightly golden, 3 mins or slightly longer. Pears should be tender but not mushy. Do not overcook. Stir in drained cranberries, ginger, pecans, and brown sugar and cook stirring 1 min more. Sprinkle mixture with balsamic vinegar and 1/2 tsp of salt and cook stirring 1 min more. Remove from heat. Remove squash halves from pan. Pour out water and pat dry. Return squash cut sides up to pan. Salt cavity of each well and dot with 1/4 tblsp remaining butter. Devide filling evenly among halves. Two finish, return squash to oven and bake uncovered until heated through 10-15 mins or longer and serve warm.


----------

